# Utah hostels, transport and other suggestions



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm looking at heading to Utah for a week in late January for 5 days of boarding. It looks like I'll be going alone (I have enough airmiles to get me there for a mere C$40 return, so can't really pass it up!, so rather than fork out $100+ for a hotel room, I was thinking I'd stay in a hostel. I found the Chateau Après in Park City which has an army-barrack-style dorm for $40 a night. Hostels in Salt Lake are half that price. I was thinkin of spending 2 nights in Park City (to take advantage of the nightlife) and hitting Park City and Canyons from there, then spending 4 nights in SLC from where I'd hit Brighton and Snowbird (2 days at Snowbird since it sounds like the best mountain).
Does anyone have any suggestions on hostels in Salt Lake that are convenient to ski-buses as well as being friendly and conducive to meeting other boarders who might be staying there?
Am I better off just forking out the extra to stay in Park City for my whole stay? $40 seems like a lot for a rickety bunk in a 20-bed dorm!
Maybe you have other suggestions that I haven't thought of?
Any suggestions on transportation?
Any suggestions on good bars in Park City?
Is this a good schedule:
Brighton - 1 day
Snowbird - 2 days
Park City - 1 day
Canyons - 1 day
It'll be Monday thru Friday so crowds shouldn't be a problem I guess?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

QuebecKiwi said:


> I'm looking at heading to Utah for a week in late January for 5 days of boarding. It looks like I'll be going alone (I have enough airmiles to get me there for a mere C$40 return, so can't really pass it up!, so rather than fork out $100+ for a hotel room, I was thinking I'd stay in a hostel. I found the Chateau Après in Park City which has an army-barrack-style dorm for $40 a night. Hostels in Salt Lake are half that price. I was thinkin of spending 2 nights in Park City (to take advantage of the nightlife) and hitting Park City and Canyons from there, then spending 4 nights in SLC from where I'd hit Brighton and Snowbird (2 days at Snowbird since it sounds like the best mountain).
> Does anyone have any suggestions on hostels in Salt Lake that are convenient to ski-buses as well as being friendly and conducive to meeting other boarders who might be staying there?
> Am I better off just forking out the extra to stay in Park City for my whole stay? $40 seems like a lot for a rickety bunk in a 20-bed dorm!
> Maybe you have other suggestions that I haven't thought of?
> ...


man i seriously cant think of a hostel in SLC. but i would say spend the two days at Brighton. i hate snowbird. everyone i know from SLC (including my family) prefer Brighton any day.


----------

